# Audi A3 8PA 2.0T FSI 312mm to 345mm brake converstion....what parts needed ???



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi
As title, am thinking of upgrading from 312mm to 345mm
is there a write up about this?
and what parts needed for the upgrade please?
Also would s3 8P brakes direct fit or plug and play on an A3 2.0T?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

yes s3 brakes or r32 brakes are direct fit. You need
pads
rotors
calipers and carriers
caliper pins/bolts
anti rattle clips
bracket for abs and pad sensor
brake hoses and pipes.
dust shields

here is my setup on my A3


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Looking good
you got the part numbers by any chance?
Many thanks fella


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

R32 Front Brakes	
N-907-186-02 screw x2
1K0-611-763-A brake pipe 1
1K0-611-764-A brake pipe 1
191-611-715 clip x2
1K0-611-841-A	bracket 1
1K0-611-842-A bracket 1
1K0-615-123-J	LH caliper
1K0-615-124-J	RH caliper
1K0-615-125-F Carrier x2
4F0-615-269 Chatter spring x2
1K0-615-301-M Rotor x2
1K0-615-311-C	LH Dust shield
1K0-615-312-C	RH dust shield
1K0-698-151-B	Brake pad


cheaper if you buy direct from dbcperformance.com you have to call them for it.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm also thinking of getting a set of 345mm brake it...
anyone with experience with those 345mm brake kits from ECS tuning?
Also, one more question, I'm running on the 17" during the winter, just wanted to confirm I could fit these through the 17s without any problem right?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

saulz said:


> I'm also thinking of getting a set of 345mm brake it...
> anyone with experience with those 345mm brake kits from ECS tuning?
> Also, one more question, I'm running on the 17" during the winter, just wanted to confirm I could fit these through the 17s without any problem right?


get brake from dbcperformance. they are cheaper than ecstuning.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

NYAvant runs the R32 brakes with 17" winter wheels.

I am hoping that someone will come out with a lighter 345mm rotor to fit the stock calipers.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

JRutter said:


> NYAvant runs the R32 brakes with 17" winter wheels.
> 
> I am hoping that someone will come out with a lighter 345mm rotor to fit the stock calipers.


me too
2 piece would look cool


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

do it, they are great, way better then the factory brakes.










Uber-A3, where did you get the S3 rattle clips?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

dj age one said:


> do it, they are great, way better then the factory brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after u see the price.. i think u will say **** that. caus its $80usd each


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

$80 each.. yeah.. **** that.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

dj age one said:


> do it, they are great, way better then the factory brakes.
> 
> 
> Uber-A3, where did you get the S3 rattle clips?


Got them from Europe

They were included in the full s3 brake package F&R I bought from NyAvant.

But you can get them here for $80 for 2








http://www.parts4vws.com/catalog/product_detail.asp?PartNumber=8P0615269


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

They fit under the stock 17" wheels fine.


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

I have the ecstuning kit from a member here. Definitely a must mod. :thumbup: Don't mind my GT3 RS Green calipers.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

found it on their site:

http://www.dbcperformance.com/DBC_STG3_MK5345_p/dbc.stg3.mk5345.htm :thumbup:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Love my r32 brakes ... oh wait I have a R32 !


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

FlyingTurtle said:


> found it on their site:
> 
> http://www.dbcperformance.com/DBC_STG3_MK5345_p/dbc.stg3.mk5345.htm :thumbup:




Sale Price: $900.65


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

tp. said:


> Sale Price: $900.65


Well, just checked, $900.65 is for no rotors, with OEM rotors, it is $1029...
the sale price for the slotted rotors/cross drilled on ECS is $999.95...

btw....any other places to get the S3 anti-rattle clip? or is that the only place to get those?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

saulz said:


> Well, just checked, $900.65 is for no rotors, with OEM rotors, it is $1029...
> the sale price for the slotted rotors/cross drilled on ECS is $999.95...
> 
> btw....any other places to get the S3 anti-rattle clip? or is that the only place to get those?


call em and demand satification. I am sure they will price match and also ask for free shipping.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

This thread makes me sad.


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

saulz said:


> Well, just checked, $900.65 is for no rotors, with OEM rotors, it is $1029...
> the sale price for the slotted rotors/cross drilled on ECS is $999.95...
> 
> btw....any other places to get the S3 anti-rattle clip? or is that the only place to get those?


Get the part number and order it from the dealer.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Uber-A3 said:


> yes s3 brakes or r32 brakes are direct fit.


also b6/b7 s4 brakes... theyre all the same and a lot more common to find used.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


> also b6/b7 s4 brakes... theyre all the same and a lot more common to find used.


could u put stock b6/b7 brakes on a a3 and report back to us.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

If the offsets, etc. on S4 brakes work then there are options. Not cheap, but options like:

http://www.jhmotorsports.com/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_56_61_241&products_id=254


----------



## Sagild (Jul 23, 2008)

I've got s4 b6 brakes and yes the size of the rotors are the same (345x30) but the offset is different..


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> could u put stock b6/b7 brakes on a a3 and report back to us.


its the same caliper as s3 and r32, iirc the rotor hats (offset) are different.


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Positive feedback, right got the bits, awaiting delivery :thumbup:
Thanks fellas


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

veedubv5 said:


> Positive feedback, right got the bits, awaiting delivery :thumbup:
> Thanks fellas


where did u buy?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

grubble said:


> This thread makes me sad.


Yeah


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> where did u buy?


from our good old eBay fella :laugh:


----------



## Sagild (Jul 23, 2008)

not only the rotor... the bracket for the caliper is different aswell. To match the different offset... If you use s4 brakes like mine you will have to manufacture a distance-bolt or whatever. My s4 b6 brakes will be for sale in a jiff - have s3 front and rear brakes lying ready to be mounted...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

thank you for the clarification. i appreciate it.

:thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

save time and money buy S3 or R32 or Passat 4motion brakes.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

installing another set today on Mkim's car


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Uber-A3 said:


> installing another set today on Mkim's car


Going to head over to your place and give mkim a good whack on the head with a baseball bat for not responding to my vmail. PLEASE CARE!!!

You're doing the R32 brakes on his, right?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

grubble said:


> Going to head over to your place and give mkim a good whack on the head with a baseball bat for not responding to my vmail. PLEASE CARE!!!
> 
> You're doing the R32 brakes on his, right?


hey i was busy with my parents being here and i actually txt you back! anyways hope you get your brakes from jason asap...................:thumbdown:

or just get money back and buy a new one from dbc b/c this brake is so worth it over stock :thumbup:
Thank you so much for the install sean! learned alot today about brakes :thumbup:


----------



## Sagild (Jul 23, 2008)

passat has a different chassis so might not be a perfect fit... If you want a bolt on mod - do the s3/r32/a3 3,2 brakes... The seat leon cupra also has the same front brakes as the others mentioned, but the rear brakes are not vented...


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

Sagild said:


> not only the rotor... the bracket for the caliper is different aswell. To match the different offset... If you use s4 brakes like mine you will have to manufacture a distance-bolt or whatever. My s4 b6 brakes will be for sale in a jiff - have s3 front and rear brakes lying ready to be mounted...


B7 S4 and 8P S3 both use the same carriers and Calipers, for some reason the rotor part # in etka is different but not sure they are really different 

Also responding to someone else quote, the Passat, R32,A3, Golf, Jetta and Rabbit ALL use the same suspension and brake setup so all the parts are interchangeable except for the rear electronic E-Brake calipers on the higher end Passats


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

bdi where did you get those slotted rotors?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

jhm no responds to my request for r32 2 piece rotors


----------



## Sagild (Jul 23, 2008)

NY_Avant said:


> B7 S4 and 8P S3 both use the same carriers and Calipers, for some reason the rotor part # in etka is different but not sure they are really different
> 
> Also responding to someone else quote, the Passat, R32,A3, Golf, Jetta and Rabbit ALL use the same suspension and brake setup so all the parts are interchangeable except for the rear electronic E-Brake calipers on the higher end Passats


My respond was regarding S4 B6 brakes and they are not the same... i just took them of the my car and have been driving with them for the last year or so - so i would know :thumbup:


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi
I need S3 2008 8P front brake caliper repair kit part number from the guys with ETKA please.
Many Thanks


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

veedubv5 said:


> Hi
> I need S3 2008 8P front brake caliper repair kit part number from the guys with ETKA please.
> Many Thanks


paypal me $5 i'll give u the part #. I am looking at it right now


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> paypal me $5 i'll give u the part #. I am looking at it right now


LOL, i didn't know that forums for money making. :banghead:
Its okay i will wait for someone else to come up with the part number. 
Thanks anyways fella :beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

mo money mo problems


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> mo money mo problems


LOL, Cool $5 is nothing, give me your email i will paypal you !


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i dont have it sorry my laptop crashed months ago and never fixed it. epc is on laptop./

u can goto www.genuineaudiparts.com they probalby have repair kit listed


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> paypal me $5 i'll give u the part #. I am looking at it right now


But you said you looking at it?


----------

